# Smoked Broccoli



## jirodriguez

OK.... people seemed to like the marinated corn on the cob. Here is my second favorite veggie to smoke - Broccoli.

Cut just the dried up end off of the broccoli and de-leaf it.
Cut the entire head of brocolli into quarters (ish) LENGTHWISE, make sure each chunk has some stem to hold it together. 
Put all the chunks into a large bowl with plenty of "tossing" room.
Sprinkle liberaly with EVOO, mince 8 or so cloves of fresh galic.
I then sprinkle the garlic onto the brocolli with kosher salt and CPB to taste. (works best to sprinkel a little salt and pepper, toss well, then sprinkel a little more).
Place in smoker for 15-30 minutes depending on temp. and how much smoke flavor you want.

I go for a kind of aldente effect. Soft and flexible with a hint of crunch in the middle. You can also do this on a grill, but you have to realy keep an eye on them or the brocolli tops will burn.


----------



## fire it up

Thanks for sharing the tip.  Will have to give this a try.
Mmmm....Use this and make a smoked broccoli cheese soup...


----------



## cowgirl

Sounds good!! Thanks for sharing your recipe, I'll give it a try!


----------



## heliboydoesbbq

been doing it on grills for years .. truly easy and delishious!

SMOKING BROCCOLI,
SMOKING BROCCOLI,
SMOKING BROCCOLI,

SMOKING BROCCOLI
SMOKING BROCCOLI
SMOKING BROCCOLI
SMOKING BROCCOLI

SNL in the early 90's

love it!

CHEERS!


----------



## ronp

Soup sounds great.


----------



## irishteabear

My kids and I love broccoli.  Smoking it might even convince hubby to eat it without compaining.


----------



## rivet

Oh yeah! Ever try Broccolli Beef soup? Wow, it's good.....


----------



## mballi3011

That sound great smoked broccolli. hhmmm yummo


----------



## milt2tle

Newbie member, newbie question ...

What is "CPB"??

Did/tried to do a search before asking ... No joy ... Sorry if it's obvious to the rest of the world ... 

Milt


----------



## rdknb

I am thinking he mean CBP (cracked black pepper)


----------



## milt2tle

Thanks, RdKnB ... makes perfect sense ... that IS a mighty fine dish, I might add ... a MIGHTY fine dish ...













broccoli.jpeg



__ milt2tle
__ Jul 6, 2013






Milt


----------



## knb2011

looks great.....gonna give this a shot!


----------



## knb2011

Thank You... this place hold all the answers


----------



## grampamac

Thanks for the great post.  I enjoy smoking veggies.  Spaghetti squash is awesome smoked.

I tried this for an Xmas veggie.  ( I had a backup in case of fail. )

Overall I liked the taste and will try again but thought I would share lessons learned for other newbies (I have only been smoking about 1 year.)

I set my Treagar to 270 degrees using Hickory pellets (The good 100% pellets.... Not the Treagar crap.)

My Brocholli was not done in 30 min so I increased the temperature 2 clicks (Probably around 350) to finish in time for the rest of the food.  (I had 2 ovens and another grill cooking the really good stuff so timing was important.)

It finished in about 10 min (40 min total) and had a great texture.  I enjoyed both the marinade and the smoke taste but the smoke taste was stronger than I was shooting for.

My lessons learned are:

 1) Cook at around 325 degrees F. instead of 270. It probably smoked too long.

 2) Consider using a less harsh wood.  (Cherry?)

I am "all-ears" looking for feedback or advice for the next time I give this a try.


----------



## sigmo

I love the broccoli idea.

I also like the spaghetti squash idea!

My smoker is going to wear out with all of you people's great ideas!

Tabbed in.


----------



## 801driver

Just pulled the Smoked Broccoli off for Wifey.  She likes her vegetables crunchy, so I only smoked 30 minutes. Have to say, broccoli is definitely not my favorite vegetable. 

She coated it with the above recipe, oil. pepper, garlic, and salt.  I smoked it with a little pecan at 225 for 30 min in my Smoke-it electric smoker.

Have to say, I can easily stand this, actually pretty darn good.  Will be doing this again.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

